# DW 611 Collet Tightness



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a new DW 611 Kit and the collet for it is nearly impossible to insert a bit into even when fully off the shaft and hand held. I tried cleaning the collet with a brass collet brush and cleaning the bit with no notable difference. I even used a piece of 600 grit sand paper on the bit, still no go. I did get a bit into the collet but had to use a pair of pliers to get it out. I had thought about running a 1/4 drill bit through it but wasn't sure if that is a good idea at the risk of causing damage to the collet.

Any suggestions on how to overcome this minor problem?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I think if it was mine I would return it. Shouldn't be that tight!


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I noticed mine was tight but NOT that tight. I agree, try to return it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It will be ,you just need to use it more and it will free up. 

==





sourdough said:


> I noticed mine was tight but NOT that tight. I agree, try to return it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, sometimes the collets get closed up during the packaging process. Remove the collet and put the shank end of a drill bit which is slightly smaller into it and pry it open a small amount. It doesn't take much to make a world of difference.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

To Duane and Warren,

I should return it just because it has a tight collet? I think not. If it wasn't running or had a broken part, maybe, but not for a tight collet.

Thanks to BJ and Mike,

I will try both suggestions when I decide to change bits. As with all my routers they are dedicated to one task as is the DW 611. I bought it for Inlays only and once again I am here to tell you the router is state of the art and I now have a new favorite trim router. 

Thanks again for all the input guys.


----------

